# Using Chromium web browser 83.0.4103.106 unable to read Yahoo Mail



## mrusli (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi

Currently, I am using FreeBSD 12.1 and having issues with Yahoo mail.
I can login to my yahoo mail account without any problems with Chromium web browser.
But I cannot seems to access and read my mails from my yahoomail account. 

However, I did not have any issues while using Firefox. 

I believe there is a software bug. The current version that i am using right now is Chromium verison 83.0.4103.106.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

mrusli said:


> [...] But I cannot seems to access and read my mails from my yahoomail account. However, I did not have any issues while using Firefox.


Thus...


> I believe there is a software bug. The current version that i am using right now is Chromium version 83.0.4103.106.


Obviously.  chromium has so many issues that it currently fails to build with a log of 150MB... (search forum).
Just use another browser (firefox notoriously had numerous security issues as well, but you can use what you want) and if you like, set this thread to _solved_: right of the 1st post click _"..."->"edit thread"->"prefix"_


----------



## bdk (Jul 6, 2020)

Perhaps you are seeing the same issue with Yahoo Mail under Chromium as I see? In my case I can log in and see my emails in the main list, but if I click one of the email subjects,  the page where it should display never fully loads and I can't view the email text. I've found a workaround that if I just do Ctrl-R to reload the page, it then shows up and I can view it.When I go back to the main list I then have to Ctrl-R again to get that page to load. It seems you can go to any URL in Yahoo Mail in the browser, but it has some sort of issue with following links between the pages.

Not a solution, but perhaps a workaround you can use as I do at least.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Obviously. chromium has so many issues that it currently fails to build with a log of 150MB...


Port issues aren't the cause of the build failure in this case. The amd64/12.1/latest repository build server doesn't building the port to the end. The build ends because of a build timeout (runaway_process). So are the previous builds, they always end after ~32:04 hours [1]. Maybe the beefy6 build servers hardware is less powerful, it takes longer, maybe poudriere needs the build timeout set higher. For example on quarterly the latest port version, 83.0.4103.116, builds fine, build time for previous versions, ~24:00 h, ~26:00 h for latest [2].

www/chromium has a huge code basis to build from. A log of 150 - 155 MB is normal.

[1] http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=121amd64-default
[2] http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=121amd64-quarterly

OP could try the latest version, assuming he tracks the quarterly repository.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 6, 2020)

The reason could also be a buggy JavaScript scriptlet, or a bug in the JS engine of chromium.  Concerning usage of YahooMail ond other so-called _free_ e-mail providers, I can not resist to point to this thread for better alternatives.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 6, 2020)

It looks like it's not something new having problems with Yahoo Mail on chrome/chromium:



			my yahoo mail is not working properly - Google Chrome Community
		


Here some recommendations how to fix (chose the one listed in the first hits of a web search) . I can't tell if those work. Never used Yahoo mail. Or www/chromium, except once or twice for testing:





						1 833-528-0904 | Yahoo Mail Not Working on Google Chrome
					

To Get SolutionsWhy Yahoo Email Is Not Working With Google Chrome, Dial Representative Number Steps to Yahoo Mail Not Working on Google Chrome 2021, Yahoo Mail does not work with Google Chrome




					www.email-customerservices.com


----------



## mrusli (Jul 9, 2020)

Not only that I cannot seems to select Submit Bug Reports from FreeBSD web site either. I have submit this issues directly to FreeBSD bug reports.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 9, 2020)

mrusli said:


> Not only that I cannot seems to select Submit Bug Reports from FreeBSD web site either. I have submit this issues directly to FreeBSD bug reports.



That's a different website (another backend)
Much of the work behind the scenes to build & maintain a highly professional system & infrastructure is done by volunteers
You can easily (if you want) accept there is an inter-operability bug.  Neither chromium, nor YahooMail, nor most other FreeBSD ports are bug-free.  Neither is any other system of a certain complexity.  MacOS, Windows, Andoid, etc.pp. all have bugs...
You can simply choose to use another browser, there are plenty


----------



## mrusli (Nov 24, 2020)

I have submitted the bug reports to the freebsd team. And they have finally fix the bug. The current Chromium Web Browser 85.0.4183.121.  3 (patch 3) have resolve the yahoomail issues. This is confirmed. You may download the newer Chromium patch driver with the latest /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf updates.


----------

